# Evil Dead Remake



## bigduo209 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is the full redband trailer.

[YOUTUBE]pvDLWlxxcak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2013)

lol wtf    .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

Riveting .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks decent but hopefully the shitty Transformer's music is only in the trailer. It doesn't look dark enough but looking forward to it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

But Enno is basically saying is it lacks Nolan's realism and grittiness.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2013)

I think they should cancel this film.  It's insensitive to the victims at Sandy Hook Elementary.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2013)

Unless they were possessed by something, i think we're fine Rukia.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll give this one a watch.  That kiss at the end of the trailer was hot.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2013)

If they give tribute to the original then it'll keep the psychos at bay


----------



## keiiya (Jan 5, 2013)

They are messing with a film I love here. :/ I’m often disappointed with remakes but I'll be cautiously optimistic for now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Evil Dead is a film that can be remade and remade well.  Army of Darkness is the film they should leave alone.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know whether I loved or hated that trailer. 

I know that if this wasn't Evil Dead I would really be interested. 

As it is though I am worried for one of my favorite franchises. Very worried. 

They got the blood and practical effects but what about the humor?


----------



## keiiya (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it will be hard to top the original though, imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2013)

Never seen the original but the trailer gave me the creeps, its been so long since a horror movie last gave me that feeling..ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright. Red Band trailer finally got my interest.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 6, 2013)

The original saga is unbeatable but this remake looks like not bad so I'll give it a try 
anyway the original possesed was more scary than this new one imo


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely going to watch


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2013)

Part of what made the original _Evil Dead_ great was the low-production aesthetic. Without the shine and digital HD sharpness of today's films, I think viewers are able to relate to it more. Like, if you encounter something like it, it'd be like that. Same goes for how the plot developed.

At least, that's my opinion.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 6, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:
			
		

> Part of what made the original _Evil Dead_ great was the low-production aesthetic. Without the shine and digital HD sharpness of today's films, I think viewers are able to relate to it more. Like, if you encounter something like it, it'd be like that. Same goes for how the plot developed.
> 
> At least, that's my opinion.


And, because of Bruce Campbell. x3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2013)

keiiya said:


> And, because of Bruce Campbell. x3



and the raping tree.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2013)

The rape tree was nominated for best supporting actor


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2013)

I saw the trailer and the first half kinda sucked. The music felt out of place (as someone said, reminded me of Transformers) and the acting felt weak. But the 2nd half was pretty awesome. While the lead looks pretty lame compared to Bruce Campbell- personally, I would've preferred a strong female, maybe named Ashley- it definitely looks promising.

My only concern is that it ends up being too much like the "Night of the Demons" remake, which wasn't bad, but it was pretty shallow compared to the more unique original.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

Best part of the trailer, hands down.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

I like that the trailer is being ambiguous about who's the main lead. Are we getting another Ash or what.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

Surprised you didn't like it more Martial.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

I've read the script...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no "new" Ash. None of the characters are written with the whole "heroic" stigma. The film primarily focuses on Mia and her "problems", for lack of a better word.




*EDIT:* Well, I suppose I should revise; I didn't read the _whole_ script, but I read the significant portions.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I've read the script...


So does this film have a chance?  Or are we wasting our time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

No Ash.

No good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> So does this film have a chance?  Or are we wasting our time?



Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm never going to be a screenwriter. I feel visuals inform a film's story much more than its screenplay does. I wasn't "blown away" by what I read, but I wasn't underwhelmed or letdown, either. I think the red-band trailer actually escalates what I read--and if I'm being honest--I think 'Evil Dead' has a very good chance at serving as the template for how to properly construct a remake.

Here's a cheap plug for myself: 

I have it at number 7 for my most anticipated movies for 2013--and the two red-band trailers are a major reason for that. Plus, it also helps that the film stars Jane Levy--a young actress I can actually see myself getting behind... er, supporting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

Only seen Jane Levy in Suburgatory so i thought she was bit too cute for the role, but she's pulling it off well if the trailers are to go by anything.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like her. She's definitely adorable--but unlike most current modern Hollywood starlets around her age--she seems genuinely likeable. 

She's really awesome in the trailer. Love the "Cut it!... CUT IT!" sequence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Surprised you didn't like it more Martial.



Let's just say that I responded very well to the parts I liked, but cringed at the parts that didn't quite work for me.

Is it just me or does most of the footage take place during the daytime? I always liked the idea that the majority of the events take place during night, but I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I think Evil Dead is a film that can be remade and remade well.  *Army of Darkness is the film they should leave alone.*


Add Evil Dead 2 also


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 8, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Is it just me or does most of the footage take place during the daytime? I always liked the idea that the majority of the events take place during night, but I guess it's not a big deal.



Don't see a problem with the crazy stuff happening in the daytime. Anything that's legitimately scary in a horror movie should be able get to you no matter the time of day.

I mean sure it can add to the atmosphere of... well... fear. But overall it just becomes pretty clich? if relied upon too much, but then again doing fear in the daylight can be tacky if done poorly as well.


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I've got the script :WOW


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I've read the script...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



where did u read it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

I need to marathon the original films.  It's been a few years now since I have seen them.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I need to marathon the original films.  It's been a few years now since I have seen them.



The entire trilogy kicks so much ass.

It's a shame what Raimi has relegated himself to as a director now, though.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 11, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I've read the script...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


hmm seem that it's going to be a teen horror movie  


TetraVaal said:


> The entire trilogy kicks so much ass.
> 
> It's a shame what Raimi has relegated himself to as a director now, though.


He's newest movie is the wizard of oz


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but this seems pretty cool!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2013)

Saishin said:


> hmm seem that it's going to be a teen horror movie
> 
> He's newest movie is the wizard of oz



What exactly makes it a "teen horror movie"? You're going to have to be more specific as the age demographic for the remake is the same as it was for the original film.

Raimi's recent filmography notwithstanding; the 'Evil Dead' trilogy is his baby. Similar to Peter Jackson--who also hasn't made a memorable film in quite a while--still had no troubles discovering a gem of a director in Neill Blomkamp. Just because Raimi is wasting his talent on standard blockbuster fare it doesn't mean he's incapable of finding a director to do this remake justice.

Both red-band trailers seem to indicate that this first time director has knocked it out of the park.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

The movie is going to premiere at the SXSW Film Festival in March.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's the green band version of the recent trailer. It contains new footage.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

We are given a brief glimpse at the book of the dead in both trailers.  The artwork in the book looks pretty similar to some of the stuff I saw in Drag Me To Hell.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate how they can't refer to it as the Necronomicon due to legal issues.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Audiences are stupid though.  Book of the Dead will be easier for them.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought the Necronomicon was public domain due to it being Lovecraft and whatnot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Obvious that this film will be more gory and brutal than the original.  But lots of films are more gory and brutal than the original.  For it's time I imagine Evil Dead as being a bit of a trailblazer in that regard.  People must have been shocked when that girl took a pencil to the ankle.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Obvious that this film will be more gory and brutal than the original.  But lots of films are more gory and brutal than the original.  For it's time I imagine Evil Dead as being a bit of a trailblazer in that regard.  People must have been shocked when that girl took a pencil to the ankle.



I think 'Evil Dead II' took gore to levels that even the first ED couldn't even do.

As for the remake, there's been reports going around this film will be even gorier than 'Dead Alive.'

*EDIT:* yeah... 50 gallons of blood was used for just _one_ scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2013)

Based on the trailer... the setup seems the same.  Five friends.  Three girls.  Two boys.  Neither of the boys seem likely to be the Ash of the story.  Maybe one of the girls will be the last survivor?

Don't spoil me Tetra.  But you read the script, right?  How was it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2013)

I read the majority of the script. I didn't really finish the last act as it was getting a bit intense, setting up what will inevitably be one hell of a finish for the film, so I want to go into the movie keeping that part a surprise.

From what I did read, I thoroughly enjoyed it. This was before Diabo Cody was brought on board to do touch ups, though.

Since I know you don't want to be spoiled--ONLY read this if you really want to know the deal with the whole Ash angle:


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is no Ash. There's no 'special' protagonist for this movie. It's Jane Levy's vehicle all the way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2013)

I've yet to see any of Diabo Cody's movies, lol.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2013)

Fucking _bad ass_ hand-drawn poster from an artist by the name of *Karthik Abhiram*:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is the full redband trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pvDLWlxxcak[/YOUTUBE]


Seriously a cool trailer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 26, 2013)

I would let that girl vomit into my mouth any time.

Fucking A, she is _beautiful._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2013)

So apparently the uncut version of the film received an NC-17 rating.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I would let that girl vomit into my mouth any time.
> 
> Fucking A, she is _beautiful._


[YOUTUBE]PDEEKGUq-9Y[/YOUTUBE]



Rukia said:


> So apparently the uncut version of the film received an NC-17 rating.


*FUCK! YEAH!*

Unless something goes horribly wrong (in terms of movie quality), it should be quite enjoyable at the least.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 28, 2013)

Her eyes are so piercing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> So apparently the uncut version of the film received an NC-17 rating.



Fede Alvarez at least confirmed that no second of the 'tree rape' sequence was cut. 

Also, the release date has been pushed UP a week to April 5th.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 9, 2013)

First Review


----------



## Luna (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmm, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx7hMXuMsIQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rgffaAslXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27xbLcljFmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

Tomorrow night.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you have high expectations, Tetra?

Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Do you have high expectations, Tetra?
> 
> Welcome back, by the way.



if it delivers the same type of visceral thrills that 'Dredd' did last year, I will be more than satisfied. 

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

And your thoughts on the original Evil Dead?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 4, 2013)

This thing has been getting critical acclaim for horror movie standards. 80 percentile on Rotten Tomatoes at the moment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> And your thoughts on the original Evil Dead?



I love it. I love 'Evil Dead II' even more, though.

Really enjoyed 'Army of Darkness' when I was a teenager due to all the witty one-liners--and it's still enjoyable to watch now--but it doesn't compare well to the first two of the series.



Megaharrison said:


> This thing has been getting critical acclaim for horror movie standards. 80 percentile on Rotten Tomatoes at the moment.



I couldn't care less.

Sites like RT and Metacritic are fucking useless. I know I sound like a broken record, but if you need other people to tell you if a movie is good or not, then you're watching films for the wrong reason. This movie could hold a 28% rating on RT for all I care and I'd still be just as excited to go see it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

But not everyone is using Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic to tell you if a film is good, some people use those sites to see if the films sounds interesting, no matter what the reviewers opinion on the film itself is. It can give you a clue what the whole thing is about. When you already have 4000-5000 films on your watchlist you teend to become very selective about what to watch.

Just like reviews of music. I don't read reviews to find out if the reviewer thinks the album is good or not, I read them to get a clue what the band sounds like. With so many new albums comming out every single week you don't have the time to listen to all of them, so good reviews are extremely usefull.

And by good reviews I think about reviews that manage to tell you what the music sounds like and so on. If the reviewer like or not doesn't matter as long as he/she manages to describe the sound.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

With an approach like that it tends to make for spoilers. I don't like having a preconceived notion about a film based on what _someone else_ thinks. For instance, I can't imagine what it would've been like had I went and seen recent films like 'District 9', 'Dredd' and 'Drive' if it was built around the fabric of what someone else thought. If other people want to read those reviews I'm not going to stop em'. But I can't stand it when people get excited because the film has a 'certified fresh!' emblem stamped on it. It's superficial.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> But I can't stand it when people get excited because the film has a 'certified fresh!' emblem stamped on it. It's superficial.



Of course it is, and I agree. I don't care about films ratings on sites like this, but it can be helpful if you know how to do it. - 

I read a magazine called film magazine here in Norway and it's very helpful. I already know which reviewer's who, what their tastes are like and what they look for in movies, if they spoil a film or not and such. So I won't ruin anything by spoilers or anything like that.

I don't read reviews from new names unless it's a review of a film I've aleady seen, because I need to get to know the reviewer first and know what their taste is like, how they write their reviews and so on. It's a simple, but very helpful process.

Same with music magazines. Back when I bought those I always found a few people who shared the same taste as me in certain genres, and if I saw their name on a review and they wrote what genre it wasand gave a good scoe I could check it out without reading more than that (name of the reviewer + genre + score) and it would be something I loved 7/10 times. Simple and helpful. This was before we had internet, though, so it was even more helpful back then.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, dude, I still read film magazines and stuff. Not for reviews or anything. But with stuff like EMPIRE, Total Film, SciFi Now and others--I read em' mainly for content and promotional material. I just don't find reviews to be enticing unless it's a clever writer who is better at mocking stuff than he is at critiquing films, you know what I mean? But for me, personally, I could never use that stuff as a frame of reference for what a film may or may not be. Even with some of my closest friends--while I share a lot of the same preferences as they do--we're sometimes still on the opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to a good portion of films or music. It's one of the reasons why I like being individualistic and watching or listening to something completely on my own--without any bit of insight as to what may or may not await me. I just like going into all mediums head first based on what I personally like.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not gonna say that I depend on reviews as the basis of measurement for the quality of a movie. But i gotta admit they can actually hype the movie.

Take Drive for example, all those reviews throughout its release stating it's one of the best movies of the year had me fuckin' stoked

and i did end up loving' it.

But they don't happen very often. I still watched Prometheus despite the bad word-of-mouth because i personally thought it was indeed awesome

I paid the price though.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder if they will show this over here...

btw the director said, he'd like to make a Half-Life movie. Better him than Abrams, I guess.


----------



## Justice (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn, I think this is the only horror movie in ages that been having positive reception. I think the last movie was Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for this! I'ma watch the original tomorrow nigth to get ready for Saturday night!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got back from seeing it. This film personifies exactly why I don't like putting stock into so called 'professional' critical reception. When you're reviewing films you're using a biased agenda to coincide with what you personally seek out in a film. There's no science to it; not unless you want to break down every single technical aspect of the film, which is fun, but I digress. Point is, it makes me roll my eyes whenever I see someone say "It's gory but not scary" and then that sentence results in an overall negative review. This film currently sits at a 60-something percent on RT because of a few of those reviews. This cup of grim just isn't for them.

For genre fans--especially those who love visceral horror much like I do--this film is pretty close to perfect in that regard. There's some minor hiccups in the dialogue--the pacing throughout the first act of the film is slightly disjointed due to Alvarez and company wanting to find a compelling narrative to balance out the visceral thrills--but ultimately, it could've used more fine tuning to really hook the audience in that department. 

The acting is surprisingly good from a couple of the supporting cast members (_Shiloh Fernandez and Lou Taylor Pucci_)--but both Jessica Lucas (_who appears to enjoy being typecast as an unlikeable cunt_) and Elizabeth Blackmore aren't very good. The star of the film is obviously Jane Levy, who I think I'm falling in love with. This girl is amazing.

Technically, the film delivers in ways most mainstream horror films can't. Exceptionally well done practical effects (_really dug the composite photography for the 'burning scene'_)--and all the bone-sawing gore, the removal of body parts, etc.--all of it is just so well done and completely precise. And speaking of the gore... there's a large quantity of it. The third act is so much fun... just so bloody, intense and energetic. I just wish the 'final showdown' or whatever would've been longer, but what can you really do with $15 million? But I'm not complaining. Jane Levy is awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_"Feast on this, friend!" _




There are two things I am extremely disappointed with, though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 'Cut it... CUT IT!' scene is not in the film, and neither is the lullaby. Weak.




But there is one more thing I have to say:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I FUCKING LOVE JANE LEVY!*




I'm going to see this film one more time in theatres, and then it will absolutely be a day one buy on Blu-Ray once it hits. I loved it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

The movie is so fucked up it gave some guy a seizure in Buffalo:


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it just me or is Jane Levy a copy of Emma Stone?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2013)

Several scenes were different in the film.

David says to Mia "you aren't her."  He says this to her when he is burying her in the actual film.  He said it to her while she was in the basement in a tv spot I watched the other day.

Mia let Natalie cut her tongue in half with a box cutter.  This scene also slightly deviated from the red band trailer.

And Tetra mentioned the "cut it" stuff.  In the trailer it seems like Mia is cheering Natalie on.  In the actual film Mia pretends to be against the idea.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2013)

might watch this tomorrow, doubt it would make me love it more than the original.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2013)

> Is it just me or is Jane Levy a copy of Emma Stone?



Not really. her acting is completely different to overacting Stone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 5, 2013)

I liked it. Rare to see good horror movies these days, the last was probably Sinister (which had a weak final act).


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 5, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I liked it. Rare to see good horror movies these days, *the last was probably Sinister (which had a weak final act)*.



Aye, was very poor. *SPOILER*, bitches: they should have left all that supernatural stuff out of the movie, because that was what fucked it up. Such a shame. This is the kind of movie that deserves a remake by someone who knows how to adjust the script a little bit. The film could easily've been amazing with a little work.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2013)

I liked Sinister too till final act. Didn't dislike it cause of supernatural bit, just disliked it cause of the daughter being evil. Was dumb.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Is it just me or is Jane Levy a copy of Emma Stone?



It's just you.

Jane Levy is not only a much better actress, she's also far more attractive and genuinely likeable.





3:58 to 4:01 accurately summarizes my feelings on this wonderful girl.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

Just came back from seeing it again.

Yeah.

I _seriously_ love Jane Levy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2013)

I loved this movie.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

It's not out in the UK yet


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

"I feel much better now."


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2013)

Conan's reviews are great, he doesn't take himself too seriously like some others.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

What happened to Olivia and Natalie?  I sort of feel that they should have been mobile despite the injuries they sustained.  Obviously they were burned when the cabin was burned down.  But I think they could have reappeared and attacked David.  Their heads weren't severed.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

Damn.  Nice find Detective.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Nice find Detective.



I would definitely take on this case if someone hired me to find the most distinct differences between them, Rukia.



:amazed


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys it's not out till 18th in UK so no spoilers ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or I'll hunt you down


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Guys it's not out till 18th in UK so no spoilers ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or I'll hunt you down



He's not playing around guys. He has a license to kill.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

Normally I'd play along D but I'm a little drunk from a night out where some fat crazy chicks went mental over nothing, probrally bacon who knows.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2013)

I was quite disappointed with this. It's not bad, I just thought it was rather....ordinary. 

Also, wtf is with the stinger? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ash makes a cameo and it FAILS. For one, the remake was mostly devoid of humor, so the 'groovy' line is out of place. Two, if this is really a sequel, it raises too many questions.




Argh, I hate it when bloodbaths bring the snooty critic out of me.

Edit: As for the Emma Stone/Jane Levy comparisons, I think I prefer Emma a little bit but it's hard to say. Emma Stone is always Emma Stone. Jane Levy isn't just playing Jane Levy.

She's also the only exceptional actress in this film. The guy who plays her brother was soooooooooooo uncharismatic. Actually, the majority of the cast is either unlikable or boring. Or in big bro's case, both.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Normally I'd play along D but I'm a little drunk from a night out where some fat crazy chicks went mental over nothing, probrally bacon who knows.



Keep that Pimp Hand strong, Bro.


----------



## Justice (Apr 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfQhHepIj4k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Y_whFPbKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2013)

Alrighty, my review of it is in sig.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Alrighty, my review of it is in sig.



Martial, does anyone actually read your website reviews anymore? It seems unfortunate that Stunna seems to have taken over your previous niche in life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2013)

lol, well 17 pple have already read my "Evil Dead" remake review. So....some people do.......WAAAAH (runs away crying)


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

Made this when I got home from seeing the movie for a *third* fucking time. I love it. Easily one of the best threatre experiences I've had over the last couple years.

Jane Levy is so fucking awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoyed it a lot. Actually TBH I liked it more then the original.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

It's the fourth best film in the series--but that's not a bad thing. It's a worthy remake that stands head and shoulders above all other contemporary remakes. It ranks pretty high up there with 'The Hills Have Eyes' as far as remakes from 2000 and beyond go.

I can't wait for the sequel.

Jane Levy is the best 'scream queen' come along in over a fucking decade. That's not an exaggeration either. That girl has an extremely bright career in front of her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

I've seen Evil Dead twice now.  My theater experiences were a bit lacking each time.  Not enough audience interaction.

What about I Spit on Your Grave?  The remake was as good as the original.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

Never cared for the original.

Honestly, 'Evil Dead' and 'The Hills Have Eyes' are the only two modern horror remakes that really stand out to me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't seen the Hills Have Eyes remake.  I think I missed it because of something military related.

Edit: Yeah.  Came out in 2006.  I was in Qatar in 2006.  That explains it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

You should check it out. It's awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2013)

Hills have Eyes 1 was pretty good, nasty as fuck, and just freaky. Second one was horrid though. This I thought was almost as good as Evil Dead 2. I liked 1. Didn't care for Army of Darkness.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, the second 'Hills Have Eyes' was unbearable. But that was a given seeing as Alexandre Aja didn't return.

I still like 'The Army of Darkness'--mainly because of how quotable it is--but I don't like it as much as I did back in high school.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know what people are saying this wasn't funny. It had plenty of humor, just because it wasn't cheesy as fuck doesn't mean it wasn't there.


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought it was pretty cheesy. Obviously not to the level of the originals, but it was there.


*Spoiler*: _parts that stuck out as cheese_ 




-Saving your dead sister with a car battery and needles
-dat bland nondescript acting
-ripping off your hand to escape from under a car
-"I had to do it!" *bloody half sawed-off arm falls to the floor*
-cheesy/generic violin music during the "sad" parts
-exposition dumps
-the reaction to a bunch of dead cats in the basement is "oh we'll just bury them tomorrow"
-stupid dialogue and derp decisions




I enjoyed this movie quite a bit. I don't think I'm as in love with it as other people are, but for what it was it was really good. Certainly one of the better horror movies that's come out in a while (but that's not saying much). Excessive and ridiculous gore is always a good thing for me, so I loved the scenes that were gory.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2013)

Part that I actually laughed at was the 
"Maybe she's just crazy" 
"Are you fucking kidding me?"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2013)

"She's going to be okay?  She just cut her fucking arm off!"


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Apr 7, 2013)

Just seen it last night. The movie was amazing! It was terrifying and gory. I'm pretty sure that the "cheesiness" that people are talking about was implemented by Raimi as a device. And it worked because like most other horror movies it doesn't try to take itself too seriously (which is why the original was so great). Anyways it was terrific; 8.5-9/10 for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2013)

> I don't know what people are saying this wasn't funny. It had plenty of humor, just because it wasn't cheesy as fuck doesn't mean it wasn't there.



Then quote a funny part.

The Hills Have Eyes remake was really good, dunno wtf Rukia is talking about though when it came to the "I Spit on Your Grave" remake. The original was flawed, but the remake was pretty bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2013)

The "Dawn of the Dead" remake was decent, but nothing exceptional.

Edit: At the risk of being E-punched, I thought the "Nightmare on Elm Street" remake was pretty good.


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought the _My Bloody Valentine_ remake was pretty damn good for what it was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually, that might be more comparable to the Evil Dead remake.

The positive fan reaction got my hopes up way too high. Although I'd say this was better than that. I hated that soap operatic love triangle. It made me hate ALL of the characters.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2013)

Remake of the Crazies was better than the original.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2013)

True, but I thought the original "Crazies" sucked. Whereas the remake was just okay.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2013)

Jena said:


> I thought it was pretty cheesy. Obviously not to the level of the originals, but it was there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _parts that stuck out as cheese_
> ...



That's what I meant. Just because it wasn't super over the top doesn't mean it wasn't there loll


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Then quote a funny part.
> 
> The Hills Have Eyes remake was really good, dunno wtf Rukia is talking about though when it came to the "I Spit on Your Grave" remake. The original was flawed, but the remake was pretty bad.



One that stood out to me was the whole line about everything not being okay. 

Putting duct tape on EVERYTHING.

Eric having to constantly save David because he was so much of a pussy despite being on the verge of death nearly the entire movie.

I honestly laughed at a good bit and was disturbed just as much. 

Possessed Mia had some funny lines too.

I just watched the original and Evil Dead II, and what do you guys find appealing about the original? I thought it was garbage, but I came to the conclusion that it was too old for me to "get."


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2013)

The original is amazing because of how ridiculous and over-the-top it is. Evil Dead I has a cult appeal because they legitimately _tried_ to make a horror movie but it had so many problems and was so low-budget that it just ended up being a ridiculous, campy, violent romp of nonsense (my personal favorite thing in Evil Dead is the silly dialogue). Evil Dead II is amazing because it's unapologetically campy and creative. It's remembered for being silly and full of one-liners but there are some really interesting and unique scenes (I mean, c'mon, what other movie has a guy literally fight his own hand?). Bruce Campbell's acting also really sells all three of the original Evil Dead movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> One that stood out to me was the whole line about everything not being okay.
> 
> Putting duct tape on EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...



Most of those are 'unintentional' and don't reflect the movies tone. While I disagree with Jena's assessment of "Evil Dead" (original), at least that would be a consistent level of cheese. "Evil Dead 2" made a point to be overtly campy.

Having a few silly moments in an otherwise serious film isn't going to work if they feel out of place. Jena also pointed out the 'revival' scene with the car battery. I thought that was just retarded because nothing previous suggested I was watching a silly movie. 

Granted, if you thought it was funny, then good for you. I didn't and didnt feel the parts you mentioned were comical at all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I don't know what people are saying this wasn't funny. It had plenty of humor, just because it wasn't cheesy as fuck doesn't mean it wasn't there.



Agreed 100%

I laughed at Deadite Mia telling David to come down to the cellar so she could suck his _"pretty boy cock."_ The look on his face after she said it was priceless. Also an honorable mention for the _"she's not your sister anymore, you stupid fuck!"_ or whatever she said--can't remember it word-for-word--but I'm in the ballpark. That was funny.

The poor man's Kurt Cobain laughing hysterically after David blew away Natalie was hilarious.

Using duct tape to cover stab wounds. 

There were a couple of other scenes I laughed at, but I can't recall them off the top of my head. As to whether they were intentional or not is irrelevant to me. The bottom line is, the film wasn't humorless. But in a way, I'm glad it didn't try to recreate a previous formula. I generally tend to hate the mixture of comedy and horror--especially when it's self-aware. It's a contradiction of the genre. It's one of the reasons I hated 'Cabin in the Woods' so much, but I digress. The point is, 'Evil Dead' was much more serious in tone than the original trilogy, but it still provided a couple of humorous moments to lighten the tone.

I also really liked the soundtrack. The siren effect that played every time something was about to go down was really cool and effective.

Anyway, it's a very good film all around. It's technically precise--an excellent reel for visceral practical effects--and Jane Levy's dedicated performance elevates it beyond just being an exercise in technical filmmaking.

I saw the movie three times over the weekend. I never do that. It's an awesome fucking film.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Most of those are 'unintentional' and don't reflect the movies tone. While I disagree with Jena's assessment of "Evil Dead" (original), at least that would be a consistent level of cheese. "Evil Dead 2" made a point to be overtly campy.
> 
> Having a few silly moments in an otherwise serious film isn't going to work if they feel out of place. Jena also pointed out the 'revival' scene with the car battery. I thought that was just retarded because nothing previous suggested I was watching a silly movie.
> 
> Granted, if you thought it was funny, then good for you. I didn't and didnt feel the parts you mentioned were comical at all.



I think plenty of those were intentional, and even if they weren't they were funny. 

And if what Jena said was true (it's how I feel about the original after watching) about it being so bad it was funny and people loving it because of that, then those unintentional funny moments would make it a better remake imo. But I do think they were intentional, and I do think they were funny.

I just have to watch Army of Darkness now. Hope it's as good as I hear.

Edit: Not only for stab rooms, but it'll fix your bloody stump too!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2013)

A little off topic, but I think there's been made plenty of good horror remakes. Cat People, Dawn of the Dead, The Fly, The Mummy (1959), Night of the Living Dead, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Phantom of the Opera (1943), The Horror of Frankenstein, The Last Shark, House of Wax (1953), Blood Diner, The Cat and the Canary (1939), Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1941), The Old Dark House, The Happiness of the Katakuris, Tower of London, Web of the Spider, Mark of the Vampire and so on.

All of them might not be better than the original or as good as the original, but even if you've seen the originals they're good enough that they deserves to be seen. Plenty hours of joy right there.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Edit: Not only for stab rooms, but it'll fix your bloody stump too!



I think the most valuable lesson we all learned from the viewing is that Duck Tape is the new MacGyver material of 2013. It has effectively replaced chewing gum and the classic toothpick.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> A little off topic, but I think there's been made plenty of good horror remakes. Cat People, Dawn of the Dead, The Fly, The Mummy (1959), Night of the Living Dead, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Phantom of the Opera (1943), The Horror of Frankenstein, The Last Shark, House of Wax (1953), Blood Diner, The Cat and the Canary (1939), Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1941), The Old Dark House, The Happiness of the Katakuris, Tower of London, Web of the Spider, Mark of the Vampire and so on.
> 
> All of them might not be better than the original or as good as the original, but even if you've seen the originals they're good enough that they deserves to be seen. Plenty hours of joy right there.


None of those examples are recent though.  And that's kind of the point.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 8, 2013)

I liked the remake of The Thing actually, MEW looked and acted fine in the pic, It could have used more practical effects and i expected more from Joel Edgerton, but it did a great job of reinventing the tone of the original in some ways (it's practically a prequel, i know, but it's titled the same and somehow i've always thought of it as a remake)

And yeah, The Crazies was awesome

But this Evil Dead one looks beast, tho', a bit jealous of Rukia and Tetra that have caught this (MH, i'm let down by your review!), hopefully the unrated blu-ray comes fast (they can provide the PG-17 Version that got canned), that would be a worthy payoff.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> While I disagree with Jena's assessment of "Evil Dead" (original), at least that would be a consistent level of cheese. "Evil Dead 2" made a point to be overtly campy.



Yeah I should point out that the first one isn't intentionally cheesy and it actually has some scary elements in it (at least...I got scared when I first saw it as a kid). Most of the cheesiness just comes from it being a low-budget horror movie.


The thing with the new movie is that the cheesiness feels intentional. The production value and budget for this were really high. So it's hard to tell if the stuff that's funny is intentionally funny, unintentionally funny, or "well the first three movies had camp elements in it so we better have that in this one too."


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2013)

> I liked the remake of The Thing actually, MEW looked and acted fine in the pic, It could have used more practical effects and i expected more from Joel Edgerton, but it did a great job of reinventing the tone of the original in some ways (it's practically a prequel, i know, but it's titled the same and somehow i've always thought of it as a remake)
> 
> And yeah, The Crazies was awesome
> 
> But this Evil Dead one looks beast, tho', a bit jealous of Rukia and Tetra that have caught this (MH, i'm let down by your review!), hopefully the unrated blu-ray comes fast (they can provide the PG-17 Version that got canned), that would be a worthy payoff.



lol, well, "Evil Dead (2013)">"The Thing" prequel, if only by a bit, so maybe you'll like this if you liked that....

As for my review, meh, I aint going to lie to please the crowd. I don't see how it's any better than the "Friday the 13th" or "Black Christmas" remakes. But if you guys think so....good for you. 



> A little off topic, but I think there's been made plenty of good horror remakes. Cat People, Dawn of the Dead, The Fly, The Mummy (1959), Night of the Living Dead, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Phantom of the Opera (1943), The Horror of Frankenstein, The Last Shark, House of Wax (1953), Blood Diner, The Cat and the Canary (1939), Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1941), The Old Dark House, The Happiness of the Katakuris, Tower of London, Web of the Spider, Mark of the Vampire and so on.
> 
> All of them might not be better than the original or as good as the original, but even if you've seen the originals they're good enough that they deserves to be seen. Plenty hours of joy right there.



Good point, but here's the thing. I don't mind remakes in themselves. But currently, remaking movies has become veeery trendy. Hollywood is being overrun by them. 

John Carpenter's "The Thing" was made out of inspiration. The majority of remakes today are made simply for money. 


> I think plenty of those were intentional, and even if they weren't they were funny.
> 
> And if what Jena said was true (it's how I feel about the original after watching) about it being so bad it was funny and people loving it because of that, then those unintentional funny moments would make it a better remake imo. But I do think they were intentional, and I do think they were funny.
> 
> ...



lol, if you say so.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Jena said:


> The thing with the new movie is that the cheesiness feels intentional. The production value and budget for this were really high. So it's hard to tell if the stuff that's funny is intentionally funny, unintentionally funny, or "well the first three movies had camp elements in it so we better have that in this one too."



I wouldn't call 17 mill a large budget even by horror standards. Films like 'Mama' and 'Texas Chainsaw 3D' were made between the 15 to 20 mill range, so it's in the middle of the pack. I also think ED did more with its budget considering its all practical effects and there are no cheap cutaways or camera tricks to cheapen the shock value.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2013)

Not very familiar with the director.  But I thought he did pretty well with what he had to work with.  Like you said Tetra.  The budget was not that large.

I think Levy and him come out of this looking really good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

I love Jane Levy. A lot.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I wouldn't call 17 mill a large budget even by horror standards. Films like 'Mama' and 'Texas Chainsaw 3D' were made between the 15 to 20 mill range, so it's in the middle of the pack. I also think ED did more with its budget considering its all practical effects and there are no cheap cutaways or camera tricks to cheapen the shock value.



Large in comparison to the original. My point is just that I wouldn't call this a low-budget movie.


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> I laughed at Deadite Mia telling David to come down to the cellar so she could suck his _"pretty boy cock."_ The look on his face after she said it was priceless. Also an honorable mention for the _"she's not your sister anymore, you stupid fuck!"_ or whatever she said--can't remember it word-for-word--but I'm in the ballpark. That was funny.
> 
> ...


well woopity fuckin woo
there ya go folks


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2013)

Ugh, that piece of shit Texas Chainsaw 3D cost 15-20,000,000? That makes me sad...

So apparently the ending stinger was originally going to be different. Originally is would end with...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mia getting picked up by a dude in a truck, but then she suddenly becomes a deadite.




I'm glad that was changed. It would've been too typical.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

Enjoyed the modern take.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol  I've seen that ep of Suburgatory


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 10, 2013)

I've yet to watch the show, but any time I come across a gif of Jane Levy she's always doing something that makes me giggle.

She's so awesome.


----------

